# Removing hot water baseboard heaters.



## 8 Ball (May 17, 2008)

Removing them is fairly simple, but whats behind them is probably ugly too. I know what you mean, I would remove them, and deal with the new paint, patch and carpeting.

Personaly, I dont see solar home heating in the near future. Not until a less bulky, and more efficient storage system comes around. 

Cash in the copper and aluminum and get a windmill/generator. Just a thought.


----------



## mudpaw (Nov 29, 2007)

We have an old baseboard hot water system in our 50's house, I dread having to removing it but can't wait to remove those hideous baseboards. I hope it all goes well for you  Good luck!! Keep us up to date!


----------



## pmonger (Nov 2, 2008)

*ugly baseboard heaters*

I had a house full of these ugly things. It seems they are permanently installed to the wall. My contractor wanted $70 an hour to replace them with an estimate of 3 full days of work.
I ended up getting an easy solution at baseboardheatercovers.com
Amazing what a difference they made. Did the entire place myself in 45 minutes. Even cost less than the contractors labor quote!:thumbsup:
Highly recommended way to renovate ugly baseboard heaters.


----------



## Sandy1000 (Jul 23, 2008)

The heaters and boiler are removed!

I determined that the water going to the boiler was turned off, and the only water would be that which was remaining in the pipes. I gently started removing the relief valve on a upstairs pipe and there was no water. I cut the pipes off and pulled the nails out of the heater covers. Downstairs, I cut the pipes in the crawl space because they did have water in them. Some sanding and sheetrock mud fixed the walls. Replacing small sections of wood flooring, replacing, and finishing fixed the floors. The floor repair was worth getting those ugly raditors gone. I sold the copper and metal for $65.

The boiler was cut from the pipes, partically dismanteled, and handtrucked out. I gave it to a neighbor for parts if he needed to fix his boiler. Now I have a nice work space with that boiler gone.

Thanks for info; I'm onto other remodeling projects.


----------

